# Selenium: CSS Testen



## KingCockroach (25. Jul 2008)

Hallo, 
wie kann ich denn in der Selenium IDE prüfen, ob ein css stil eine bestimmte deklaration enthält. 
So kann ich zB. herausfinden ob in der Testseite eine css Klasse vorhanden ist: 


```
Command:   verifyElementPresent
Target:        css=.cssClass
```

Dieser Test gibt true für z.B. 


```
<div class ="cssClass">
    Hallo Heinz
</div>
```

zurück. 

Nun möchte ich aber überprüfen ob cssClass, die Deklaration folgendes erhält: 


```
background-image:url("icons/heiner.gif");
```

Wie gehts ?

Thanks in Advance, Vielen Dank. Merci, Gracie.


----------



## KingCockroach (29. Jul 2008)

Egal, ich mache es jetzt über diese capturePageAsScreen Anweisung. Aber jetzt möchte ich noch was anderes testen, nämlich das vorhandensein eines Bildes. Wie kann ich prüfen ob bei einem Seitenaufruf ein bestimmtes Bild vorhanden ist ?


----------



## KingCockroach (1. Aug 2008)

weiß jemand, wie ich bei Selenium RC diese Logs ausstellen kann ? z.B mache ich dies:


```
public void setUp() throws Exception {  
    selenium = new DefaultSelenium("localhost", 4444, MICROSOFT_INTERNET_EXPLORER,BASE_URL);    
    selenium.start();        
}
```

Dies klappt auch wunderbar, allerdings habe ich jedesmal, egal ob ich mit Firefox oder IE starte ein zweigeteiltes Fenster, also unten die eigentiche Anwendung und oben links und rechts immer so eine Art Selenium Bereich eingeblendet. Wie bekomme ich den weg ?


----------

